
Ask HN: [Airtable users] Would you want to build an auth'd portal on your base? - skellystudios
Hey everyone (specifically, people who use Airtable),<p>I&#x27;m making Airportal, which lets you hook up an Airtable base and make a portal where your customers can log in, and view and edit data that only pertains to them (i.e. with permissions). Airtable users: is this something you&#x27;d use?<p>It works by setting up the tables that you choose with a default List and Detail view, which you can customise to show&#x2F;hide fields as needed (and make certain fields editable). You can add basic permissions so that e.g. a customer can only see products that are linked to their company.<p>Would love your feedback.<p>Estimated launch: 6-8 weeks from now. If you&#x27;re interested, join the wait list here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;airportal.app&#x2F;<p>Thanks!<p>Skelly
======
davyson
Clickable link: [https://airportal.app/](https://airportal.app/)

------
bnt
Yes!

